# Neymar show, poker contro il Giappone. Video



## Snake (14 Ottobre 2014)

Nell'amichevole disputata a Singapore tra Brasile e Giappone Neymar ha realizzato il suo primo poker in nazionale. 

Con i 4 gol segnati oggi il suo bottino col Brasile sale a quota 40 gol in 58 presenze.

Video dei gol in basso.


----------



## Snake (14 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Hammer (14 Ottobre 2014)

Supererà sicuramente Ronaldo e Pelè nella classifica di tutti i tempi dei marcatori in nazionale.


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Supererà sicuramente Ronaldo e Pelè nella classifica di tutti i tempi dei marcatori in nazionale.



E' proprio per questo motivo che il calcio sta cadendo sempre più in basso


----------



## Nicco (14 Ottobre 2014)

Grandissima difesa del Giappone.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' proprio per questo motivo che il calcio sta cadendo sempre più in basso



Dei 40 gol segnati in Nazionale ben 30 (ovvero il 75%) sono stati realizzati in partite amichevoli.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' proprio per questo motivo che il calcio sta cadendo sempre più in basso



capisco il tuo discorso, neymar nel calcio di oggi è un fenomeno, nel calcio di una volta sarebbe stato sicuramente un campione ma sempre sotto ai vari mostri sacri, si sarebbe equivalso con molti altri..


----------



## Hammer (14 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' proprio per questo motivo che il calcio sta cadendo sempre più in basso



Ma veramente. Se solo Ronaldo fosse nato dieci anni più tardi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' proprio per questo motivo che il calcio sta cadendo sempre più in basso


Con Ronaldo e Messi sta cadendo più in basso?


----------



## Hammer (14 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con Ronaldo e Messi sta cadendo più in basso?



Oltre a loro, sì. Molti giocatori di ottimo livello (vedasi nazionale tedesca, o lo stesso Neymar che sembra spadroneggiare), ma pochissimi fenomeni veri. E al di sotto degli ottimi giocatori di cui parlavo, il livello è decisamente inferiore rispetto a qualche anno fa.


----------



## Snake (14 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Dei 40 gol segnati in Nazionale ben 30 (ovvero il 75%) sono stati realizzati in partite amichevoli.



considerando che di partite ufficiali non ne ha giocate molte 10 dei 40 non sono manco pochi


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con Ronaldo e Messi sta cadendo più in basso?



Il punto non è Ronaldo e Messi.. ma è il resto.

Il punto sono i difensori. Oggi ci sono fenomeni in attacco ma non ci sono fenomeni in difesa è questo il punto. Fino a 10 anni fa non era così.

Dimmi una grande difensore oggì.. Hummels che gioca una partita su 100, sempre rotto. Thiago Silva che è calato tanto.. poi????
Mancano i difensori vecchio stampo, quelli che ti stanno dietro ai testicoli e te le mangiano.

Basta vedere il Bayern che gioca con Xabi Alonso in difesa o Barca con Mascherano centrale. E' un dato di fatto che i difensori centrali vecchio stile non ci sono più e non parlo dell'italia ma ovunque..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Ottobre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Oltre a loro, sì. Molti giocatori di ottimo livello (vedasi nazionale tedesca, o lo stesso Neymar che sembra spadroneggiare), ma pochissimi fenomeni veri. E al di sotto degli ottimi giocatori di cui parlavo, il livello è decisamente inferiore rispetto a qualche anno fa.



Anch'io mi sto convincendo che il Calcio si sta abbassando di livello NON solo per i difensori, ma più che altro perchè, come avevo scritto in un altro topic, tolte Spagna e Germania le altre Big si sono TUTTE indebolite.
Ora Italia, Brasile, Argentina, Inghilterra, Olanda, Portogallo hanno solo bei prospetti, ma non già dei Campioni (per dire in Olanda nuovi Seedorf, Van Bommel, Stam, Davids, Van Nisterlooy non se ne vedono. Stessa cosa in Inghilterra, nuovi Beckham, Scholes, Ferdinand, Terry, Gerrard, Lampard non ce ne stanno per adesso).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Ottobre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Oltre a loro, sì. Molti giocatori di ottimo livello (vedasi nazionale tedesca, o lo stesso Neymar che sembra spadroneggiare), ma pochissimi fenomeni veri. E al di sotto degli ottimi giocatori di cui parlavo, il livello è decisamente inferiore rispetto a qualche anno fa.


"Gli anni passati"... molto generico ma molto. Non puoi prendere 100 anni di storia e paragonarli con 5 o 6, è ovvio che ne trovi di più "prima".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Ottobre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il punto non è Ronaldo e Messi.. ma è il resto.
> 
> Il punto sono i difensori. Oggi ci sono fenomeni in attacco ma non ci sono fenomeni in difesa è questo il punto. Fino a 10 anni fa non era così.
> 
> ...


Il fatto che la difesa sia cambiata non vuol dire che sia peggiorata. Il ruolo del difensore ha subito un'evoluzione rispetto a vent'anni fa, oggi al difensore si chiede qualità tecnica e capacità di gestione palla, anche a discapito della mercatura, perché il gioco col passare degli anni diventa sempre più corale. 
È vero, non esiste più lo stopper di uno volta ma ciò non vuol dire che sia peggiorato il ruolo del difensore. 
È sempre la solita retorica della nostalgia, "prima era meglio", non è così, è una volgarità.
Inoltre, bisogna sempre prendere in esame una forbice temporale, perché non posso elencare indiscriminatamente i più grandi difensori degli ultimi vent'anni e dire che "prima ce n'erano di più" perché negli ultimi cinque o sei non ce ne sono quanti nei venti precedenti, su. 
Oggi, nonostante tutto, grandi difensori ce ne sono, l'hai detto: Hummels che in sette anni ha collezionato col Dortmund 227 presenze, quindi evitiamo di fare chiacchiericcio da bar, poi c'è Silva... e ci sono vari giovani sui quali bisogna aspettare, non si può giudicare subito. Ma no, prima era meglio, prima era sempre meglio.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il fatto che la difesa sia cambiata, non vuol dire che sia peggiorata. Il ruolo del difensore ha subito un'evoluzione rispetto a vent'anni fa, oggi al difensore si chiede qualità tecnica e capacità di gestione palla, anche a discapito della mercatura, perché il gioco col passare degli anni diventa sempre più corale. È vero, non esiste più lo stopper di uno volta ma ciò non vuol dire che sia peggiorato il ruolo del difensore. È sempre la solita retorica della nostalgia, "prima era meglio", non è così, è una volgarità.
> Inoltre, bisogna sempre prendere in esame una forbice temporale, perché non posso elencare indiscriminatamente ipiù grandi difensori degli ultimi vent'anni e dire che "prima ce n'erano di più" perché negli ultimi cinque o sei non ce ne sono quanti nei venti precedenti, su.



Oggi non si cura tanto la fase difensiva o meglio.. si preferisce attaccare e giocare in avanti. Questo facilità gli attaccanti.Che poi oh, mica i "vecchi" difensori non avevano qualità.. avevano più qualità di quelli di oggi.

Oggi viene considerato David Luiz o Ramos "un grande difensore". O basta vedere le varie classifiche dei migliori difensori per vedere che CHIELLINI è nella top 13 

Se Chiello è tra i migliori al mondo, vuol dire che c'è mediocrità nel ruolo.

Chiudo OT. Se vuoi puoi aprire un topic sul Ruolo del difensore centrale decaduto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il fatto che la difesa sia cambiata non vuol dire che sia peggiorata. Il ruolo del difensore ha subito un'evoluzione rispetto a vent'anni fa, *oggi al difensore si chiede qualità tecnica e capacità di gestione palla, anche a discapito della mercatura*, perché il gioco col passare degli anni diventa sempre più corale.
> È vero, non esiste più lo stopper di uno volta ma ciò non vuol dire che sia peggiorato il ruolo del difensore.
> È sempre la solita retorica della nostalgia, "prima era meglio", non è così, è una volgarità.
> Inoltre, bisogna sempre prendere in esame una forbice temporale, perché non posso elencare indiscriminatamente i più grandi difensori degli ultimi vent'anni e dire che "prima ce n'erano di più" perché negli ultimi cinque o sei non ce ne sono quanti nei venti precedenti, su.
> Oggi, nonostante tutto, grandi difensori ce ne sono, l'hai detto: Hummels che in sette anni ha collezionato col Dortmund 227 presenze, quindi evitiamo di fare chiacchiericcio da bar, poi c'è Silva... e ci sono vari giovani sui quali bisogna aspettare, non si può giudicare subito. Ma no, prima era meglio, prima era sempre meglio.



Ecco perchè i difensori di 10 anni fa erano più forti di questi (tranne Thiago, Hummels e Ramos).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Ottobre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Oggi non si cura tanto la fase difensiva o meglio.. si preferisce attaccare e giocare in avanti. Questo facilità gli attaccanti.Che poi oh, mica i "vecchi" difensori non avevano qualità.. avevano più qualità di quelli di oggi.
> 
> Oggi viene considerato David Luiz o Ramos "un grande difensore". O basta vedere le varie classifiche dei migliori difensori per vedere che CHIELLINI è nella top 13
> 
> ...



Quando faceva doppietta al Bayern e gol in Finale tutti a dire "Un difensore fortissimo".

Chiudo OT pure io.


----------



## Jino (15 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il fatto che la difesa sia cambiata non vuol dire che sia peggiorata. Il ruolo del difensore ha subito un'evoluzione rispetto a vent'anni fa, oggi al difensore si chiede qualità tecnica e capacità di gestione palla, anche a discapito della mercatura, perché il gioco col passare degli anni diventa sempre più corale.
> È vero, non esiste più lo stopper di uno volta ma ciò non vuol dire che sia peggiorato il ruolo del difensore.
> È sempre la solita retorica della nostalgia, "prima era meglio", non è così, è una volgarità.
> Inoltre, bisogna sempre prendere in esame una forbice temporale, perché non posso elencare indiscriminatamente i più grandi difensori degli ultimi vent'anni e dire che "prima ce n'erano di più" perché negli ultimi cinque o sei non ce ne sono quanti nei venti precedenti, su.
> Oggi, nonostante tutto, grandi difensori ce ne sono, l'hai detto: Hummels che in sette anni ha collezionato col Dortmund 227 presenze, quindi evitiamo di fare chiacchiericcio da bar, poi c'è Silva... e ci sono vari giovani sui quali bisogna aspettare, non si può giudicare subito. Ma no, prima era meglio, prima era sempre meglio.



Oddio dai, come dici tu il calcio è diventato molto più corale, gli attaccanti devono difendere, i terzini attaccare, i centrali di difesa impostare etc etc. Il calcio ora è considerato più totale, tutti devono far sapere un pò di tutto. Diciamo che in questo momento storico di difensore in marcatura veramente forti ce ne sono davvero pochi, si è un pò perso questo valore, le stesse tv comunque hanno limitato il "lavoro" dei difensori, vent'anni fa ricordate quante botte proibite si davano da furbi? Ora non puoi più fare niente sperando di farla franca.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Oddio dai, come dici tu il calcio è diventato molto più corale, gli attaccanti devono difendere, i terzini attaccare, i centrali di difesa impostare etc etc. Il calcio ora è considerato più totale, tutti devono far sapere un pò di tutto. *Diciamo che in questo momento storico di difensore in marcatura veramente forti ce ne sono davvero pochi, si è un pò perso questo valore, le stesse tv comunque hanno limitato il "lavoro" dei difensori, vent'anni fa ricordate quante botte proibite si davano da furbi? Ora non puoi più fare niente sperando di farla franca*.


Ma questa è una datità di fatto, il concetto di marcatura è andato ad affievolirsi col passare del tempo, adesso al difensore sono richieste altre caratteristiche. Il ruolo del difensore si è trasformato, ciò però non ci autorizza a sostenere che sia peggiorato, altrimenti essere difensori che significa, essere esclusivamente dei marcatori?


----------



## Penny.wise (15 Ottobre 2014)

concordo al 100% con chi dice che è colpa delle difese di oggi, molto più deboli di quelle di 10, 15, 20 anni fa...


----------



## Jino (15 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma questa è una datità di fatto, il concetto di marcatura è andato ad affievolirsi col passare del tempo, adesso al difensore sono richieste altre caratteristiche. Il ruolo del difensore si è trasformato, ciò però non ci autorizza a sostenere che sia peggiorato, altrimenti essere difensori che significa, essere esclusivamente dei marcatori?



Beh, lo dice la parola stessa, difensore. Cosa dovrebbe saper fare bene? Difendere, appunto. Uno come David Luiz non troverebbe mai posto in una mia squadra, se nella squadra di X lo trova ben venga, non ci si lamenti poi se si perde una partita del mondiale poco a tanto. Ho citato David Luiz perchè credo sia l'esempio più eclatante di cosa sia diventato oggi il ruolo del difensore centrale, oggettivamente 10 anni fa avrebbe giocato al massimo davanti la difesa, ma non certo nella linea dei quattro ad alti livelli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh, lo dice la parola stessa, difensore. Cosa dovrebbe saper fare bene? Difendere, appunto. Uno come David Luiz non troverebbe mai posto in una mia squadra, se nella squadra di X lo trova ben venga, non ci si lamenti poi se si perde una partita del mondiale poco a tanto. Ho citato David Luiz perchè credo sia l'esempio più eclatante di cosa sia diventato oggi il ruolo del difensore centrale, oggettivamente 10 anni fa avrebbe giocato al massimo davanti la difesa, ma non certo nella linea dei quattro ad alti livelli.


Guarda, io penso a Thiago Silva. Silva non è un grande marcatore, parliamoci chiaro, neanche lui, infatti il suo gioco è molto più di anticipo e di atletismo, ecco perché dico che un grande difensore non sia soltanto marcatura, sebbene quest'ultima rappresenti la caratteristica assolutamente principale. Sotto questa luce posso capire che non ci siano più i marcatori di una volta ma ciò non vuol dire che i difensori siano diventati peggiori, rispondono ad altre caratteristiche... anche perché c'è da fare il discorso inverso: i marcatori di una volta riuscirebbero a giocare in questo calcio?


----------



## Jino (16 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Guarda, io penso a Thiago Silva. Silva non è un grande marcatore, parliamoci chiaro, neanche lui, infatti il suo gioco è molto più di anticipo e di atletismo, ecco perché dico che un grande difensore non sia soltanto marcatura, sebbene quest'ultima rappresenti la caratteristica assolutamente principale. Sotto questa luce posso capire che non ci siano più i marcatori di una volta ma ciò non vuol dire che i difensori siano diventati peggiori, rispondono ad altre caratteristiche... anche perché c'è da fare il discorso inverso: i marcatori di una volta riuscirebbero a giocare in questo calcio?



Oddio dai, Thiago Silva è un ottimo marcatore, altroche. Ma ha imparato da gente come Nesta e Maldini, giusto per citarne due, bravissimi nel marcare l'uomo. Comunque esistono ancora difensori bravi in marcatura, non è che non ci sono più, solo che rispetto ad una volta vedi anche titolari molti difensori che sono più registi che difensori, tutto li. Vent'anni fa sarebbe stato difficile vederli, semplicemente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Oddio dai, Thiago Silva è un ottimo marcatore, altroche. Ma ha imparato da gente come Nesta e Maldini, giusto per citarne due, bravissimi nel marcare l'uomo. Comunque esistono ancora difensori bravi in marcatura, non è che non ci sono più, solo che rispetto ad una volta vedi anche titolari molti difensori che sono più registi che difensori, tutto li. Vent'anni fa sarebbe stato difficile vederli, semplicemente.


Non che non sia bravo eh, per carità, però eccelle di più in altre caratteristiche ma al di là di questo discorso su Silva, era per dire che non è soltanto marcatura il difensore. Proprio perché non soltanto marcatura adesso ci si ritrova registi che a volte cedono a svarioni difensivi ma ti consentono anche un tipo di gioco difficile da fare rispetto all'avere un marcatore dietro.
Insomma, a me preme smetterla di dire che i difensori siano più scarsi di prima, sì, in un aspetto ma in uno soltanto.


----------



## Jino (16 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non che non sia bravo eh, per carità, però eccelle di più in altre caratteristiche ma al di là di questo discorso su Silva, era per dire che non è soltanto marcatura il difensore. Proprio perché non soltanto marcatura adesso ci si ritrova registi che a volte cedono a svarioni difensivi ma ti consentono anche un tipo di gioco difficile da fare rispetto all'avere un marcatore dietro.
> Insomma, a me preme smetterla di dire che i difensori siano più scarsi di prima, sì, in un aspetto ma in uno soltanto.



Ma abbiamo due ideologie di calcio differenti io e te, ma non è un problema, nel calcio è normalissimo. Poi certo se vuoi fare un litigone alla Sacchi-Allegri ok 

Dai, scherzi a parte, in un difensore io prima di tutto esigo sappia difendere, poi l'avere i piedi buoni e saper impostare per me è la seconda cosa che guardo, se non c'è la prima in una mia squadra questo non gioca.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> *Ma abbiamo due ideologie di calcio differenti io e te, ma non è un problema, nel calcio è normalissimo*. Poi certo se vuoi fare un litigone alla Sacchi-Allegri ok
> 
> Dai, scherzi a parte, in un difensore io prima di tutto esigo sappia difendere, poi l'avere i piedi buoni e saper impostare per me è la seconda cosa che guardo, se non c'è la prima in una mia squadra questo non gioca.


Ma lo sai che nella mia squadra ideale gioco con la difesa a 4 e piazzo Nesta e Thuram centrali? Due marcatori mica da niente.  
Neanche a me piace il calcio saponato di David Luiz, i piedi buoni stiano a centrocampo e in attacco però prima di scadere nella retorica voglio comprendere l'evoluzione di un ruolo come quella del difensore e quindi mi sembra semplicistico dire "eh ma i difensori di prima erano più forti", certo, in un aspetto, in un determinato contesto...


----------



## Jino (16 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma lo sai che nella mia squadra ideale gioco con la difesa a 4 e piazzo Nesta e Thuram centrali? Due marcatori mica da niente.
> Neanche a me piace il calcio saponato di David Luiz, i piedi buoni stiano a centrocampo e in attacco però prima di scadere nella retorica voglio comprendere l'evoluzione di un ruolo come quella del difensore e quindi mi sembra semplicistico dire "eh ma i difensori di prima erano più forti", certo, in un aspetto, in un determinato contesto...



Ma secondo me il calcio è semplicemente ciclico, 10-20 anni fa c'erano difensori centrali o di fascia secondo me fenomenali, in questo momento storico c'è a mio avviso solamente da piangere. In compenso in questi anni mezze punte ce ne sono a decine e decine di forti. Secondo me è tutta una questione di periodi, torneranno a mio avviso anche i grandi difensori centrali, questione di tempo. Che poi a livello tattico e di allenamenti si insegni meno a difendere rispetto ad un tempo, è altrettanto vero. Lo hanno confermato diversi ex atleti o allenatori.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2014)

Dai basta però con sto OT per favore.
Aprite un topic se volete parlare delle difese ecc.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Ottobre 2014)

ma avete visto nel quarto gol cosa combinano kaka e robinho


----------

